# Chain Tie Out



## BeyondUno (May 28, 2013)

Hello, as some of you know I will be keeping my dog tied outside, everything is set up and ready but I cant seem to find a grade 70 chain to use, he's only 5 months old so atm I am using a 5/16 grade 30 chain but obviously once hes bigger I would like to use a grade 70 chain, any ideas where I can find a store in the city to purchase it? Thank you


----------



## BeyondUno (May 28, 2013)

Oops I mustve posted this twice lol. Cant wait to get my new internet.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

The BF says check online, or at a decent local hardware or farm supply/livestock type stores.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

oh and when you use a grade 70 you need to check your hardware often because the chain is hardened steel and the hardware isnt and wil wear much faster. 

if you want I can get you the names of some people who make more heavy duty hardware. one of the guys hardware he makes is what Floyd Boudreaux is replacing all his yards hardware with.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

pookie! said:


> oh and when you use a grade 70 you need to check your hardware often because the chain is hardened steel and the hardware isnt and wil wear much faster.
> 
> if you want I can get you the names of some people who make more heavy duty hardware. one of the guys hardware he makes is what Floyd Boudreaux is replacing all his yards hardware with.


Links and names would be great pookie. If its good enough for Mr. Boudreaux its good enough for me lol


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Hit him up on FB. Tell em Champ's GF sent you https://www.facebook.com/DirtxDiggler?fref=ts

Other great guy for hardware https://www.facebook.com/arthur.jimenez1?fref=ts


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you!! I'll have sum1 facebook savvy (I dnt have 1. And dnt want 1) get ahold of him for me.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep lol but both are great guys that make quality hardware.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

another name for it is transport chain,
it is what truckers use


----------



## BeyondUno (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone, I was able to find some online but nowhere where I can tell them how much of it I need.
I was able to find some through amazon, just one question regarding the hooks, how do I tie it down lol?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

BeyondUno said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone, I was able to find some online but nowhere where I can tell them how much of it I need.


10-15' is plenty of chain for a dog in my opinion...


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep 10' if a minimum of what I would use. As for the anchor, the BF uses a piece of 18-24" 1/4'' angle iron with a 3 links of the chain bolted to the iron then tacks them in place with a welder, then that gets buried .

Picture before he drilled the holes to put some hardened steel bolts though the links into the iron


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

He has even used them set up just like in the picture and never had an issue but better over safe than sorry lol


----------



## BeyondUno (May 28, 2013)

The chain I am using atm is 15 feet and using a quick link tied off to a hollaender pipe which is 3ft into the ground/cemented/burried. Little more info on hollaender Aluminum Railing, ADA Railing, Handrail, Infill Panels & Pipe Fittings 
we use these pipes at work and I had the bright idea to use it as the post for the tie out lol. Will definitely try to get some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I bought a stake just like that except it had 2 "anchors" that swung out if the stake was being pulled. I cant remember where I got it but I cant find 1 online. I wish I wouldnt have left it buried in the ground when I moved.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

old car axle's drove thru a stainless 4" ring with the swivel at the dogs neck,

i use an 8' chain, but by the time you add all the hardware [stainless steel]

it adds up to 10' and sq ft wise its 10x10x3.14 [pi]

and thats plenty


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll say this again , those of y'all using Quicklinks better LocTite the hell out of 'em. It's not if it's *when* one will eventually come loose. And it's never at a good time.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I have the same type chain spot as the picture Pookie posted. I used locktite on the quicklinks. The only difference is that I dug a 2ft deep hole then pounded in the stake in the ground...  I got grade 70 chain at Home Depot.... It's about 1/4 inch thick. Works well.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

just saying,..but 5/16'' for a 5 month old dog seems alil heavy...what is he,a linebacker with 4 legs???.I use 3/16'' chain (the good stuff) with all 1/4'' hardware..but that's jus me...

and I do agree with pookie,if u use the 70 chain u best keep an eye on ya hardware..or go to stainless hardware...

pookie,yall aint never had the link pull the hole out of the angle?.what with the hammering all the time i'd be a bit concerned...but ya must be having good results...I reckon..


----------



## BeyondUno (May 28, 2013)

Its actually 3/16 not 5/16 I got the numbers mixed up lol. I used channelocks to tighten the quicklinks but will look into the loctite, I finally moved him into the yard today and he hates the chain atm and usually just stands and looks at the door from a distance and waits for us  I had to move the house over as close as possible to the door so he could get in more often since atm he comes in and out, I also had to remove the flaps because he was scared lol. Feeling a little bad especially with the cold picking up here in SF, but on a good note he doesn't bark surprisingly especially with the neighbors little dogs always barking. He will cry here and there but that's it, obviously he will adapt and get used to the changes over time.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

BeyondUno said:


> Its actually 3/16 not 5/16 I got the numbers mixed up lol. I used channelocks to tighten the quicklinks but will look into the loctite, I finally moved him into the yard today and he hates the chain atm and usually just stands and looks at the door from a distance and waits for us  I had to move the house over as close as possible to the door so he could get in more often since atm he comes in and out, I also had to remove the flaps because he was scared lol. Feeling a little bad especially with the cold picking up here in SF, but on a good note he doesn't bark surprisingly especially with the neighbors little dogs always barking. He will cry here and there but that's it, obviously he will adapt and get used to the changes over time.


 Can he get over that fence behind him with the chain and get hung up?


----------



## BeyondUno (May 28, 2013)

no, that fence is about 7-8 feet high. That's the only side where the fence is that high up (neighbors recently added it because their own dogs) the other sides of the yard are at least 3-4 feet fences which I will change to 7-8 feet once I have some money. The whole yard will be remodeled slowly, I just moved here and yard wasn't well taken care of.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

You planning on keepin them flowers???hahahaha
and get some kind of lip on the house and fill it with cedar shavins..

HOW LONG IS THE CHAIN?IF ITS LONGER THAN 7' HE CAN GET HUNG....


----------



## BeyondUno (May 28, 2013)

the chain was originally at 10 ft but added 5 more ft so he could reach the new location of the house. I really dont think he would jump the fence atm since hes still young and I have never personally seen him jump higher then 2 feet. I really would'nt want to risk it as well so if there's any ideas please feel free to tell me. basically the side where he is at right now is the "safest" since the fence is higher on that side, but from the post to the door there's a 20 foot gap and he will just stand/sit there waiting till me or my girldfriend come. Me being new to all this felt really bad and sad so I moved the house 5 feet away from the door so he could at least go inside the house instead of standing there in the cold. Since it's the first day I was kinda expecting him to be a baby about it especially being raised in the house since 8weeks old, but what makes it harder I believe is the weather atm. It's horrible and super windy and I would want him to be as cozy and comfortable as possible. The good thing he is now using the house I have multiple blankets there since the bed I originally bought was too big for the house. Once he gets used to the house I will add the door flaps again.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

If you're going to keep him next to the fence you need to shorten the chain to where it will barely reach the top of the fence (you dnt want the collar to be able to go over it at all). Plenty of folks have walked outside to find a hung dog. Eventually he'll be able to climb or jump the fence (even if he has to get on the dog house to do it). 

I just dont want you to have an avoidable yard accident.

If you're worried about the bad weather stack bails of straw around amd on top of the house. For my outside kennel dog (mind you im in the midwest) I wrapped his kennel with tarps (except for the back which it a foot from the house) and the front. I stacked bails of straw outside of the tarps to add an extra wind break. This kind of set up is very common in cold environments.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

pookie! said:


> Yep 10' if a minimum of what I would use. As for the anchor, the BF uses a piece of 18-24" 1/4'' angle iron with a 3 links of the chain bolted to the iron then tacks them in place with a welder, then that gets buried .
> 
> Picture before he drilled the holes to put some hardened steel bolts though the links into the iron


Now with those cold shuts I thought you hammered the pin through the hole and then bent the pin over. Couldn't a high drive dog that is constantly "pinging" the chain pull one back open eventually? (Im not nit picking I just want to know before I hook up my chain spots).


----------



## BeyondUno (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for that idea JTP I will try to get some straw asap. Once I am home I will shorten the chain to 5 feet, my gf is currently supervising him. And as I thought the no barking was too good to be true, he has been barking nonstop since the morning from what my gf has told me. I will be investing in a bark collar to avoid any complaints from neighbors.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Now with those cold shuts I thought you hammered the pin through the hole and then bent the pin over. Couldn't a high drive dog that is constantly "pinging" the chain pull one back open eventually? (Im not nit picking I just want to know before I hook up my chain spots).


I have had them open even after applying lock tight or other epoxy. I went to using cold shut links you hammer closed have yet to have a problem with those. I also use swivle both ends of the chain!


----------



## devonte151 (Oct 24, 2012)

Mite want to get four bricks to get the dog house of the ground


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

OldDog said:


> I'll say this again , those of y'all using Quicklinks better LocTite the hell out of 'em. It's not if it's *when* one will eventually come loose. And it's never at a good time.


Amen.



welder said:


> just saying,..but 5/16'' for a 5 month old dog seems alil heavy...what is he,a linebacker with 4 legs???.I use 3/16'' chain (the good stuff) with all 1/4'' hardware..but that's jus me...
> 
> and I do agree with pookie,if u use the 70 chain u best keep an eye on ya hardware..or go to stainless hardware...
> 
> pookie,yall aint never had the link pull the hole out of the angle?.what with the hammering all the time i'd be a bit concerned...but ya must be having good results...I reckon..


I really cant answer that since he has been doing these spots longer than me, but in the 13+ years he has been doing it like this he hasnt ever had one fail or a dog get loose so I figure he hasnt had any issues with them. When he moved out here he dug them all up and they still look good and we will be using those ones again once we move after we go over them completely.



Just Tap Pits said:


> Now with those cold shuts I thought you hammered the pin through the hole and then bent the pin over. Couldn't a high drive dog that is constantly "pinging" the chain pull one back open eventually? (Im not nit picking I just want to know before I hook up my chain spots).


I think he does, this was a picture before he had it completely ready. He needs to get his ass on here and answer lol since I honestly havnt set up a chain spot myself yet lol


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

the quick links, its not a matter of if, its a matter of when, so its something you should check on regularly, old dog is right on that one.

do like jtp said, the collar, should only reach the top of the fence, if you want a longer chain, move the post, it aint no fun coming home to a hung dog, believe me, i know.

but if you can learn from others mistakes, you'll become better faster.

having the abiliy to learn, gives you an upper hand,

you just dont know how many will ask the same question, different ways until they hear want they want, because they only hear what they want any way.


----------



## BeyondUno (May 28, 2013)

Really appreciate all the feedback everyone, definitely helps. He's doing alot better now, and using his house, he barks only at certain times (hears something/sees lights turn on/etc) so it's never for unnecessary reasons. I'm also looking into purchasing a kennel since it would be the cheaper solution for now till fencing is redone around the yard. Other than that he seems to be doing better, still a baby lol but better.


----------

